

Google Flight Search: Find flights to destinations worldwide - acak
http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2012/03/find-flights-to-destinations-worldwide.html

======
ColinWright
I recently had great success at my first attempt at using Hipmunk.com. I'm
about to use it again for a much more complex situation, but I wondered if
Google Flight Search might be better. Or comparable. Or do something
different. So I clicked the link.

    
    
        Google Flight Search has not been
        optimized for your browser.
    

You know what I read here?

    
    
        Best viewed in <browser X>
        Best viewed at resolution X x Y
    

We used to decry these messages as a failure on the part of the web designers
or web programmers, but now we're seeing it again.

    
    
        Sorry - we're too hip and cool
        to cater to older browsers.
    

So as the "standards" race ahead, and we, the general public, are forced yet
again to upgrade our browser, and then our hardware, to cope with the ever
changing (and totally inconsistent implementation of) the latest whizzy thing,
I start to wonder if there's space for someone to create a service where:

* Using an elderly browser I connect to your service.

* I tell you the page I want

* You effectively give me a VNC session.

I'd pay for that. The machine I use when I'm travelling (and I travel a lot)
is not up to using things like Google Flight Search. A gateway service could
be valuable.

Won't happen, I know. I'll just continue to be told in a patronising manner:
Upgrade to a modern browser.

